# Oprah continues in her apostacy



## panta dokimazete (Nov 6, 2008)

[video=youtube;xM5ILOsHLnw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xM5ILOsHLnw[/video]


----------



## Blue Tick (Nov 6, 2008)

Matthew 24:24



> 24 For false christs and false prophets will arise and perform great signs and wonders, so as to lead astray, if possible, even the elect.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Nov 6, 2008)

Classic protestant liberalism....


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 6, 2008)

Anyone surprised?


----------



## CDM (Nov 6, 2008)

panta dokimazete said:


> YouTube - Oprah Winfrey: Jesus Did Not Come To Die On The Cross



Apostasy? When was she ever a believer?


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 6, 2008)

mangum said:


> panta dokimazete said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - Oprah Winfrey: Jesus Did Not Come To Die On The Cross
> ...



I'm hardly an Oprah expert, but if you watch the video, it seems clear that she was a professing believer at one time earlier in her life. If that's not apostasy, what is?


----------



## CDM (Nov 6, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> mangum said:
> 
> 
> > panta dokimazete said:
> ...



I can't access the video right now but I'm going off of what I already know about Oprah and the old PB threads on her (<--???!!!). I recall posting a video about her where she rediculed the idea that Christ was in anyway God or he was resurrected or that he died for sins. She commented that she never could believe that kind of thing.

We all know, here on the PB, talking a bout a "Jesus" in no way means you believe in the one true living God. So, with that in mind, I say again, when was she _ever_ a believer? To call her apostate assumes she was, at some point, orthodox.


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 6, 2008)

mangum said:


> Pilgrim said:
> 
> 
> > mangum said:
> ...



I assume you are not using the term believer as being equivalent to someone who is born again but rather are questioning whether she was ever a professing believer. If she was never baptized and was never a professing believer, then I'll concede the point.


----------



## Romans922 (Nov 6, 2008)

She likes to say 'Christ-consciousness', is this like God consciousness? [FONT=&quot]Schleiermacher?[/FONT]


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Nov 6, 2008)

Romans922 said:


> She likes to say 'Christ-consciousness', is this like God consciousness? [FONT=&quot]Schleiermacher?[/FONT]



That's actually the first thing I thought when I heard her say that. But I think Schleiermacher would be more orthodox than her


----------



## Romans922 (Nov 6, 2008)

Puritan Sailor said:


> Romans922 said:
> 
> 
> > She likes to say 'Christ-consciousness', is this like God consciousness? [FONT=&quot]Schleiermacher?[/FONT]
> ...



Well obviously, but I was thinking more the roots of what she is saying coming from him. She has gone far beyond all that Schleiermacher could have ever asked or thought.  She is in outright pluralism and whatnot.


----------



## Whitefield (Nov 6, 2008)

I won't be surprised if Oprah puts something by Teilhard de Chardin on her recommended reading list.


----------



## BJClark (Nov 6, 2008)

Well, she will stand before God one day, and she will be trembling that she helped lead so many astray..to whom much is given much is expected.

And in that she proclaims her own religion, and teacher of that religion, her judgment from God will be harsh just like other teachers that teach a false gospel, who do not fear God.


----------



## sotzo (Nov 6, 2008)

I've got the joy, joy, joy, joy down in the cushions of my Oprah couch.


----------

